
UK refuses entry to far-right activists - RickJWagner
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-43393035
======
travmatt
>"The irony is that the far right have long called for the British government
to take firm control of our borders. Now they are doing just that."

That is actually pretty funny.

